# Emergy Trends Driven By Energy and Demographics



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Solutions range from improving the efficiency in production, storage and transmission of fossil-fuel-based energy to overcoming many of the challenges with fuel-cell powered cars and trucks.

More...


----------

